# warscewiczianum x China Dragon



## orchid527 (Mar 21, 2017)

Out of a flask from Chuck Acker, this is only the second blooming, but it seems be doing very well this year. Both of the flowers opened up at about the same time and the third should be open in about a week. I don't know if the plant will support all three, but it will be interesting to find out. The dorsal is about 11cm tall and the petals are about 25cm long. Mike


----------



## troy (Mar 21, 2017)

Beautiful!! When did you deflask these?


----------



## Erythrone (Mar 21, 2017)

Wow


----------



## orchid527 (Mar 21, 2017)

Troy

I believe these came out of the flask in 2010, but it may have been 2011. It bloomed for the first time in 2016, so it did take a while to reach maturity. Mike


----------



## Ryan Young (Mar 21, 2017)

Very nice result

Sent from my ONE A2005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mark Karayannis (Mar 21, 2017)

Beatifully grown. Congrats


----------



## Gilda (Mar 21, 2017)

Drool !!!!:clap: Is it growing in Pro mix ?


----------



## AdamD (Mar 21, 2017)

Very desirable outcome! Congrats


----------



## orchid527 (Mar 21, 2017)

Gilda

Yes, it is mostly Promix HP with some small Orchiata and extra perlite. Mike


----------



## abax (Mar 21, 2017)

Absolutely gorgeous and the petals are stunning. I want
one!!!


----------



## Migrant13 (Mar 21, 2017)

That is a beauty. Well done.


----------



## eaborne (Mar 21, 2017)

Love it!


----------



## phrag guy (Mar 22, 2017)

great-nice cross


----------



## Hamlet (Mar 23, 2017)

Beautiful - flowers and plant! Looks very healthy.


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Mar 25, 2017)

Very nice and interesting cross!


----------



## blondie (Apr 1, 2017)

Im in love I adore these long petaled phrags so nice, Ill just keep drooling at the great plant you have


----------



## Markhamite (Apr 1, 2017)

Flowers look HUGE! Very nice!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Apr 1, 2017)

OK, I'm floored, and I'm not a huge phrag fan.


----------



## OrchidIsa (Apr 6, 2017)

Oh wow! Stunning!


----------



## NYEric (Apr 6, 2017)

The long-petal crowd must be losing their minds! Yay besseae hybrids!


----------



## Kawarthapine (Apr 6, 2017)

What a lovely cross...

Another addition to my bucket list.


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 6, 2017)

Love it!


----------

